# Is it possible to fix Robeez that were washed?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My SIL was given a pair of Robeez for her baby she is due with in August and they are in good condition except they are hard as a rock! It appears they were washed and dried. Is there any way to fix them?


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes! I've washed quite a few pairs! Just rub them and knead them until they get soft again - it always worked for ours. They do wear out a lot faster if you wash them, though. But they also are really stinky when they get peed on, which was always why I had to wash them.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Leather should be washable. Probably prefers hand washed with soap rather than detergent which dries it out. You could try oiling it, too. I'd just use something like olive oil that I didn't mind baby getting on skin rather than oil made for treating leather. Oiling suggestion does not apply to suede.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I have washed my robeeze but not dried. Never had a problem. Drying might have dried them out though too much - try massaging them like an OP said ... since they're painted I don't think you can really condition them but I don't know. You're actually SUPPOSED to wash robeez... the directions that came with mine said to wash them every now and then.


----------



## sisteeesmama (Oct 24, 2008)

I always wash and dry mine and they are fine, although I agree with a pp that they do wear out a little faster, but ime not to much.

I think it's so cool that you can wash them because dd gets MUDDY like everyday!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I just put them on ds with socks on his feet, he wears them once, and they are back to being soft, and it doesn't bug him at all.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I washed mine, and dryered them a bit, then set them to finish drying. They didn't get stiff. Oh, I did haveone of those dryerballs in with it, so that probably helped.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

I use them to hit stuff to release some of my anger







works like a charm!


----------

